Ask HN: Dyn attack and Dirty Cow correlation? - anysz
======
mindfrost82
Probably more like Mirai IoT botnet

[https://www.tecklyfe.com/linux-trojan-linux-mirai-source-
cod...](https://www.tecklyfe.com/linux-trojan-linux-mirai-source-code-leaked/)

